# My Small Business: Spud Wood Works



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Making connections*

*Hello Readers,*

Well I got some good feedback from my previous blog entry so I decided I might as well start a new series for my new small business and chronicle the ups and downs of starting my business. Enjoy!

This weekend I made significant contactions with a potential customer that would allow me to sell my items in a local co-op market. The market is for natural and organic foods as well as a small merchandise section that my stuff would be placed. I am hoping to make a deal on this, even if I don't make a ton of profit on the deal because I would be selling at "wholesale" prices. The customer indicated they were interested in some other sizes too, so I will be expanding my product line. I just released a pricing table to the customer today so I hope I get some feedback tomorrow on making a date to show the products in person. All is well on a days work, till next time!

To see my Etsy shop check out:

*Spud Wood Works*

See my blog links in my signature.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Making connections*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


You will quickly find yourself tweaking your product line and adding things. Especially if you keep staring at this site 

Keep up the good work and I wish you the best!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spud's first Direct Sale to Retail!*

*Hello Readers!*

Well there you have it, my small business has made its first landing on the physical retail scene through the Cornerstone Book store in CT. This marks significant growth for my business as I would like to have my products sold more in local shops and stores.

On a lighter note I have had a lot of individual specialty requests from Etsy to my shop which is very pleasing. Just wanted to share some good news with you all!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Spud's first Direct Sale to Retail!*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Any time a woodworker is selling it is good news.

Keep it up sir!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Accounting, we all love to hate it...*

*Hello Readers,*

It sure has been a busy time for me, after my direct sale to The Cornerstone Bookstore I recieved several orders which really gave me quite a time at making sure I had the time to complete everything. In the end I did, and I finally found the right handling time that would work for both me and the customers.

I'd like to also draw attention to accounting… For some, this process can be daunting and tedious. But I suggest for anyone who is going to own a business, that they better set up an accounting process at the *beginning!* Because of my background in IT, I had a intermediate knowledge of how to use excel and the formulas within to make my accounting process as smooth as freshly sanded end grain cutting boards… Currently I account all sales for outside and inside my state (you don't owe sales tax on internet sales out of state), all customer information, customer trends yada yada and a whole lot more.

Take a look at a snapshot of my accounting sheet from a few weeks ago:



















I have been able to turn this into a fun process and I highly suggest (if you can't make your own) to get accounting software of some kind. I really like mine because I am able to customize it to myself. Well my child is tearing through something and I must go.

Ethan


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


added Trend model snapshot


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


I started with custom spreadsheets but I was always concerned that I may not property be accounting for all of the accounting rules so I switched to QuickBooks. Now I worry that I am not properly entering the data correctly. Sounds like it is a "me" problem and not the software.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Your organization is far superior to mine. Good job.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Eathan,

On the money! LOL! Sounds as if you have a lot going? Your technical skills will aide you. Hope you also have product?

Jesse, You may need to get some accounting advice? LOL! I actually learned more about doing business( or relearning?) by exploring marketing, and management of a woodworking business. You can use turbo tax for small business to go with quicken? Has information available. Been using it for years. Need patience, and persistance to get it in order.

Monte,

You already are a productive guy with product, and your last blog was quite a story.

For all of us, it is important to know the IRS rules? They have changed over the years,and small business like mine seem to be getting less of a break?

Hopefully I will eventually have marketable products LOL!


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Ethan, Congratulations on selling your stuff! Thats great, now get a life. You sound like a nice guy, but maybe a bit of a sicko if you are that into accounting. (Humor intended).

Okay, I'm a bit jaded. I managed my former husband's business and struggled with that job for 16 years! I kept all accounts balanced to the penny, was the star customer of our tax accountant, and used Quick Books like a pro, but it was the bane of my existence.

Skip ahead 10 years, and I am now running my own small business (not selling wood projects unfortunately). I use quicken to record expenses which I tally up from my credit card statement, and record all payments in a spiral ledger, (ya know, on paper). If I get any busier than I am now, which I guess is a good thing, I will have to break down and re-learn Quickbooks, but I am so dreading it. Give me wood and chisels any day! In fact, maybe I'll just hire a bookkeeper.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


DocSavage45:

I am developing a wider range of products for sure. But for right now you can see what I am offering on my Etsy Shop: Spud Wood Works

Natalie:

I must account, I need to account… Yea its weird I know, but its like watching my business grow, I think that is the most addictive part…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Checked it out. Good luck. Maybe some wood pull toys, or cars and trucks for totts? Oh yeah make sure nothing splinters . LOL! Do you have liability insurace?

wooden puzzels (sp?) ?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Accounting, we all love to hate it...*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Time is always a problem. I have a business setup but haven't done anything with it yet. I want to get my shop finished first. What I plan on doing for this is to make sure that I keep up with the details on paper by making sure that I keep up with the invoices, Bls, and all other relevant info in an orderly manner so that it can be turned over to an accountant once a month. My wife will help me with this and if your info is turned over in an organized manner to the accountant they can very quickly keep it organized in the proper way for a reasonable price including monthly reports. Most every relevant piece of data usually involves a piece of paper so it's a matter of keeping up with each piece in an orderly manner. However, my accountant knows far more than I do what to do with the data and there are also other ways I can rely on him as well. Maybe this is overkill for a small business. I'm really just shooting towards making what income the SS allows you to earn during retirement.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Slow and steady wins the race... If you can stand it.*

*Hello Readers!*

Ever heard the saying "Slow and steady wins the race"? Or "The early bird gets the worm"? Or even "Use your head for more than a hat rack"?

I've heard these plenty of times from my mother when I needed to pace myself, or from my father responding to something dumb I had done. But these never really made more sense than now… Owning a business will give you a new perspective I suppose.

Starting out now over the past 3 months (December - February), it has been a slow pace, I can see the value of my business and the work that goes into it first hand, but still I wonder at times if I am really getting anywhere. Well I have come to the conclusion that this slow start-up pace is exactly what I need to succeed. Having this pace will allow me to get better and *LEARN* how to do what I do more efficiently. That should be my slogan "Get *Better* and *LEARN*". The knowledge I gain from this experience will make me better and more prepared for the busier *days* and *months* and *years* to come.

Maybe now I should make a hat rack…


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Slow and steady wins the race... If you can stand it.*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Got a new slogan for you that should be your new mantra when starting a business: "Early to bed, early to rise, work like hell and advertise".

Best of luck,
Jake

And here's another one for you: ONE DAY AT A TIME


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Slow and steady wins the race... If you can stand it.*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Personal business is definitely a marathon and not a sprint. Very easy to get burned out and discouraged early. You need to plan it out. Understand that you don't win every day. Gains may be measured in months not days. Failure is easy, success takes effort. Some days are fun, some days are not so much. Keep your vision and never assume anything will be handed to you.

Keep it up sir.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Slow and steady wins the race... If you can stand it.*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Look into (and think about) how you can develop
capacities and specialties that will make you a 
"go to" provider in your market.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Slow and steady wins the race... If you can stand it.*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your comments!

John: Awesome Slogan, I might use that!

Monte: Definite words of wisdom!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*First Band Saw, New Horizons*

*Hello Readers,*

Well Yesterday I finished setup of my first band saw. I started at the low end because that is what my business could afford and I am also learning the ropes. I read lots of reviews for the Ryobi Band saw from Home Depot and after some consideration and education on Band Saw tuning, I went out and bought one… That was Saturday. Turns out the one I picked was busted so after returning and swapping for store credit, traveling to a different store 20 miles away, inspecting the item in the parking lot and finally making it home I started to tune just about everything on the saw.










From calibrating the cutting deck to balancing the blade and more, I was busy for a good 2 hours. When I finally had completed balancing the bells and whistles I had before me a working Band Saw. You can imagine I wanted to try it out… so I did. I practiced on a few scraps and then filled an order of blocks I had waiting. I found I need to get a larger blade for the larger projects, but I have to say it works like a charm. Now I can design new products for my shop! How is that for excitement?

My tip for this: *You are in control, but don't get pushy.*


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *First Band Saw, New Horizons*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


You are doing a logical job of proceeding with your business.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *First Band Saw, New Horizons*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Congrats. to you and the new bandsaw, hope you have the best of luck with it


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *First Band Saw, New Horizons*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you like your new saw. I would also like to say that I wish you all the success in the world with your business. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Keeping Above Water and Learning to Tread... And Product Photos!*

*Hello Readers,*

Some people get busy just doing what they do, some people get busy learning how to do it, others get busy because they allowed themselves to get that way.

Right now I'd say my process for "Product Handling Time" is working, if a customer orders a product, it is then processed and shipped normally within 3 to 6 business days of the original order.

*Question:* "Why not 3-5, or 1-3 days instead?"

*Answer:* "Because you never know how much volume you will have to pump out in a week, and if you complete your orders for the week, its nice to get ahead. However if orders come in and piggy back onto one another, then you may not have the right amount of supply, or you could very well become overwhelmed with orders."

I guess my point would be to give yourself time, have a good gauge for how much time you need, and start treading, if you stick to it you might find yourself ahead.

*Check out some pictures below!* *I have more products coming soon, which I am pretty darn excited about!*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Keeping Above Water and Learning to Tread... And Product Photos!*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


"Question: "Why not 3-5, or 1-3 days instead?"

*Promise long, and deliver short.* 
My Dad taught me this. If you live by this, you'll always be a hero. If you promise short and deliver long, you'll quickly become a bum.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Into the Trenches*

*Hello Readers,*

It has not been too long since my last post. So this will be just a quick update. I am headed into the trenches. received quite a number or orders for wood blocks and they keep coming. We shall see if my established system works. If not you will find me sprawled up in a corner somewhere.










*ONWARD!*

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Into the Trenches*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Best of luck! I have several customers with recurring orders for sub-assemblies. They help pay the bills but are not very satisfying.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Cut, Sand, Repeat. Cut, Sand, Repeat...*

*Hello Readers!*

There is a glimmer of light in the progress department of my small business. The brightest spot being that orders keep coming in at a steady pace. The Ugly has reared its head however in the form of doing the same process, over, and over, and over again only to repeat it again and again… I find myself trying to stay ahead of the orders, trying to not think about the fact that in the course of three weeks I have made over a 1000 square 1.5×1.5×1.5 inch blocks… No, instead I try to think about the future and what good things will come from it… If that fails I will have to find a happy place.

The worst part of all, is sanding! Good grief I need a dust collector ASAP!

Regards,


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Cut, Sand, Repeat. Cut, Sand, Repeat...*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Are you using recycled pallet lumber for your toy blocks?

We have a pallet recycling facility where I work and I would strongly suggest that no pallet wood be used for children's toys.

The reason being that a recycled pallets are often used dozens of times and it is not uncommon for them to be contaminated with spilled chemicals or oils. If they have been used for overseas shipments, they may have been through fumigation.

Kids toys wind up in kids mouths…. just sayin'


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Cut, Sand, Repeat. Cut, Sand, Repeat...*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


congrats on the business doing well,hope it keeps getting better and better.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Cut, Sand, Repeat. Cut, Sand, Repeat...*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Keep on rockin


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Cut, Sand, Repeat. Cut, Sand, Repeat...*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


SSNvet: no I do not use pallet wood for those reasons. All the blocks are untreated hardwood lumber.

Thank you Whitebeast88 and Monte.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Dream, the Plan, the Project*

*Hello Readers,*

Wow its been a really long time since I have blogged anything… Spud has kept me really busy. But today I think I have something to share that I have been realizing is the next step for me and subsequently Spud.

I have come to the conclusion that I love woodworking, I love making things myself and seeing the satisfaction that people have with my product. A few weeks ago I decided that I would begin saving money from my business to open a brick and mortar storefront. That's right, I am planning the stages of my eventual gravitation towards full time woodworking and retail.

Currently I am working on saving money and raising funds either through fund raising programs or grants. I also started working on floor plan ideas and product descriptions and modeling. As I take this journey I will keep you all (who may be interested) updated.










http://igg.me/at/spudwoodworks/x/2089110 - My indiegogo campaign in case you wanted to see it.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Dream, the Plan, the Project*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


congrats on starting your business.i wish you the best.thanks for updating us.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Dream, the Plan, the Project*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Big decision, Look forward to hearing about your journey.

CtL


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Dream, the Plan, the Project*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


Good luck on your new business, let the long hours begin!


----------



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Dream, the Plan, the Project*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


I followed your link to indiegogo and wanted to let you know that the links on that page to your ETSY account did not work. Good luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Website Launch!*

*Hello Lumberjocks!*

Today I launched my own website and google adwords campaign! over the last few weeks I developed my own website equipped with the ability to allow shoppers to see my wood products and buy them directly from me… err I mean Spud Woodworks… Take a look: Spudwoodworks.com

It has been quite the busy time. But I was able to do two freelance projects with maple recently. I will be sure to post them in the project page as soon as I find the time…

Regards,

Ethan


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Website Launch!*
> 
> *Hello Lumberjocks!*
> 
> ...


Looks great congrats!

Just an FYI - you might want to consider slowing down the animation on the front page that cycles between Shop NOw and the testimonies.

I read fairly quickly and had a hard time finishing the testimony before it cycled to the next picture.

Just something to consider.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Website Launch!*
> 
> *Hello Lumberjocks!*
> 
> ...


Congrats Ethan! The site looks good. I like the connections to Facebook and Pinterest

Good Luck with it.

CtL


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Website Launch!*
> 
> *Hello Lumberjocks!*
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,

Thank you for the input! I went in and changed it to a 10 second role. Hopefully that will be a better balance between readability and product preview.

Thank you Chris! I still need to make up the rest on the pin boards. but its a work in progress.

Regards,

Ethan


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Website Launch!*
> 
> *Hello Lumberjocks!*
> 
> ...


No problem! I spent some more time on the site and think it is really well designed and easy to use. Good luck, I hope it drives a lot of new business your way!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Website Launch!*
> 
> *Hello Lumberjocks!*
> 
> ...


Good luck with it. Looks good


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Updates, Keeping the Pace, Growing Spud and some Pictures*

*Hello All,*

Since opening my website things have progressively gotten a bit more busy. For instance yesterday I completed 4 orders that shipped out today only to get to my computer last night to see that 4 orders came in the very same day. So when I thought I was getting ahead, I was just keeping pace.

On another note I bought a 20" chainsaw with some of my profits and I am preparing my plans for building a small forced air kiln to start drying out maple logs so I can offer Maple as a product choice to my customers. Maple (as most of you know) can be hard to come by in larger sizes for blocks and other things like that. So I am hoping to both start offering Maple, as well as reduce overhead through harvesting my own lumber for use. LOTS OF READING AND RESEARCHING…

OK Back to keeping the pace…

Ethan

*P.S. Thanks to all of you that viewed www.spudwoodworks.com and left feedback. Extra thanks to those that shared it with others! *


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*

*Hello All,*

Been awhile, and I really want to keep up with my blogs here on lumberjocks so here goes another.

Spud (or I) has (or "have" if you assume I) been buying a lot of new tools to expand my business line and so far its been more spending money than making, but that's the short term plan anyhow… I think.

Other than expanding my (or Spud's) tools and products its seems like I have been getting a crash course in sales 101. What makes my product different (or better… or not) than my competitors? how is my pricing? and how, where and when do I advertise is all a big deal. I finally finished my pricing strategy for this holiday season and that took weeks to prepare. Now I am putting the final touches on how to present those deals and sales on my website and Etsy.

In summation I have been told that Summer is the slow months for online retail… and I have been pretty busy. I can only imagine October on… *If you don't hear from me, assume I am knee deep in saw dust.*

Also had the opportunity to take some photos of my business (or "me" if you assume I). Check them out below! *And that's right, that's a Spud Shirt!*





































*Look its my hand!*

Hope to write again soon!

*Regards to all,*

Ethan


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Be careful. Using a fence with a miter guage could be a projectile/accident waiting to happen. Best of luck with the business. All I've learned from others on the woodworking profession is that it is a huge challenge, but if you can make it, it can be quite rewarding as well.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that was not a saw in operation, as we can see the teeth. It does suggest that this is a normal cutting operation for Stub.

It just looks dangerous, no? For repeat cuts, a jig (a gazillion variations to be sure) is the way to go.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Thank you Hokie and Buckethead,

Normally there is a gaurd (which I removed for the photo) as well as a push arm which works to keep the wood moving and parallel to the table instead and of launching back at me.

Regards,


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


To get your name out there shamelessly tell anyone and every one what you do and pass out cards to anyone you have contact with. you can call your local paper and ask if they want to do a story on you. In the end your product is your best salesman.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Thank you Jim,

I did invest in business cards. Working on giving them out. I am actually sending them inside of the packages I ship now.

Who knows? Maybe they will refer a friend.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Good Idea Ethan, Maybe kick it up a notch and send two with a little thank you note that includes"one card to keep and one to share with a friend.


----------



## us_Jturner (Jul 10, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Growth, Learning how to sell, and my First Business Photoshoot!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


I haven't read enough of your blog yet to know what you specialize in, but I have a friend who makes furniture out of slabs. Tables, desks, benches and the like. Beautiful stuff. He goes to art galleries and small shops and sells a lot of high end stuff that way. Also gets his name out there that way too.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*New Milestones!*

*Hey all,*

Just a quick note to share with you all about Spud! So far this year Spud Woodworks has officially hand crafted and shipped over *10,000* blocks to customers world wide from Australia, to Germany and throughout the United States. I am really excited about the growth I have been seeing and I look forward to whatever comes next!










*Spud Woodworks*

*Have a great week everyone!*


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *New Milestones!*
> 
> *Hey all,*
> 
> ...


That is great!, glad to hear it.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *New Milestones!*
> 
> *Hey all,*
> 
> ...


Ethan,

Congratulations on your successful beginnings.

Livin' your Dream, ya gotta love it when a Plan comes together.

Best Regards. - Graandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Holy Cow, what fun!*

*Hey everyone!*

It has been crazy! I've launched my own website, expanded products, paid my taxes and continue to make Spud Woodworks a real opportunity for myself and my family. I did hit a rut for awhile, it was difficult going day in and day out just sitting there making the same thing over again. But it dawned on me, I can always find opportunity to improve a product, grow its customer base, and make more varied styles and editions.

Over all its been exciting. Really exciting! And as I head into the shopping season I want to be ready, really ready!

















www.spudwoodworks.com

Till next time!

Ethan


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Holy Cow, what fun!*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> ...


Happy everything is working for you. Hope you get a lot of traffic and sales, the site looks great.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Holy Cow, what fun!*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> ...


Thank you Kaleb!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Holy Cow, what fun!*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work. Helps everyone the more wood we all sell.


----------



## NW_Woodwork (Oct 18, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Holy Cow, what fun!*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> ...


Your an inspiration. Keep up the good work . . .


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Holy Cow, what fun!*
> 
> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> ...


Thank you Monte and Firewood_rescue!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*2013 a Trail blazing year, 2014 already breaking records.*

Hello Readers,

It certainly has been awhile since I have last shared about my small woodworking business (*Spud Woodworks*). I have been very blessed over the past year and I wanted to share some of those things with you all.

*2013*










2013 was my banner year. I started *Spud Woodworks* as a all around online retail store on *Esty*, expanded to selling on my own *website* and made a few sales to local stores. My first 12 month year started slow, and grew to a 5 digit revenue company in my first year and I ended (not by much) in the black after all my re-investing. My first Christmas was a daunting challenge, but I made it through with nary a bruise, except if you count my mid-summer incident with my table saw (a block shot back and nailed me in the eye) but thank God for wearing eye protection, or I'd be half blind. Eventually I got feeling back on the right side of my face as well. 2013 also became a big year for growth, I purchased and upgraded many of my tools and expanded my product line from 2 original products to ~45. Just before Christmas, I was very happy to donate $50 worth in wood block sets for my first ever *community project* through my website. I could not have asked for a better start up year and I look forward to the rest of 2014.

*2014*










Halfway through the 1st quarter of 2014, I have already done 1/3 the sales of the entire previous year, and it continues to grow monthly. I see a lot of trends and I am starting to key in on those more and more. I opened a third shop on *Artfire.com* and though I haven't seen any real activity there as of yet, I am sure it will grow in time and even if it doesn't, it was a good experiment. Starting this year I began selling all my products with free shipping which I think has been pretty popular too.

So here's to a great start, I'll remember it always!

Regards,

Ethan B. Harris

*P.S. I am having way too much fun creating graphics for my site…*


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *2013 a Trail blazing year, 2014 already breaking records.*
> 
> Hello Readers,
> 
> ...


That's great news Ethan! Keep up the great attitude and it will all work out.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *2013 a Trail blazing year, 2014 already breaking records.*
> 
> Hello Readers,
> 
> ...


That sure is Great news Ethan! Glad it has worked out for you and thanks for the updates.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

craftedbyethan said:


> *2013 a Trail blazing year, 2014 already breaking records.*
> 
> Hello Readers,
> 
> ...


glad you're having success! i'm thinking of starting a small workshop when i get out.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*New Product Line! *Scroll Saw Puzzles**

*Hello All,*

Just found some time to send an update to Lumber Jocks. Spud Woodworks is growing once more, this time I have launched a new product line! I acquired a *NEW* in the box *1995* Delta Scroll Saw on Ebay… That's right, I couldn't believe it when I came across it! And it is beautiful and works amazingly.

Anyhow, I decided to start making wood puzzles and I designed my first set of them to begin selling. I also added some walnut and maple blocks to my wooden blocks product line as well. Enjoy some photos and take a peak at my website link!

*Spud Woodworks*
































































Regards,

Ethan


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *New Product Line! *Scroll Saw Puzzles**
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Always good to have new products. Keep it going sir.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *New Product Line! *Scroll Saw Puzzles**
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


That's good to hear Ethan, Congrats.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

craftedbyethan said:


> *New Product Line! *Scroll Saw Puzzles**
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Ethan, The puzzles look like a nice addition. Nice paint jobs on them and like that you have an unfinished version as well.

CtL


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *New Product Line! *Scroll Saw Puzzles**
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Congrats, good luck on the new line of products


----------

